# Tear staining and diet?



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I've noticed lately both my dogs are tearing up quite a bit more than they used to. Summer had AWFUL tear stains when I got her then they cleared up completely after a while.

This:


DSC_0432 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr

To now:


DSC_0289 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr

Now some of it may be her eye surgery. The eye she had operated on does tear up a lot worse than the other. Another change though is that she was on Innova EVO RM and is now on TOTW. I didn't notice the tearing up till she was on TOTW a long time. Could it potentially be food related? Should I try switching them back? I don't remember why I switched from Evo to TOTW in the first place, actually. It was before the P&G buyout. If I do switch her back, it will be more complicated feeding them because Beau cannot have Evo at all. How long should I wait to notice a difference?

They get raw a few times a week too, but it's not feasible to give them raw all the time right now.

I asked the vet and he said not to worry that it was normal in small dogs but it just hasn't ever been a problem before.

Or is there anything I could give them on top of their food to reduce tear staining? (i'm wary of giving angel eyes)


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

My yellow lab got horrible tear staining on one food. When I switched her, it cleared up; I dont remember how long it took, but I'm sure it was the food. You could try it.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

My dogs seem to react to food with tear staining, too. Quite awhile ago, they were on Instinct Duck. They loved it, stool was good, coats seemed good, etc. But after eating it 
for about 4-6 months they started to get the worst tear and mouth stains they ever had. I switched them to another food at that time and the stains cleared up (can't remember what it was, but probably Holistic Select Anchovy). Recently they were eating Natural Balance LIDs Swt Pot. & Fish and Pot. & Duck because we (the vet and me) decided Desi has some food allergies because of a skin issue he was presenting with. They were eating NB for about 4 months and doing fine on it, but I got it in my head to try TOTW Pacific Stream for them. I decided to try it because it does have more protein. It also is primarily a hypo-allergenic food because it has less ingredients than most grainfrees. They have been eating it for about a month now. They are doing well on the food with good stools, they like to eat it, good coats, etc.....except Desi is now presenting with pretty bad tear stains and starting to get some minor mouth stains! Hazel is doing great on TOTW (actually better than NB, Imho). Lucy seems to be doing fine with TOTW, too. Stella has a little more stear stains than she did, but still not too bad. Everything else with her is fine. I'm trying to decide what to do. I think I've decided to feed Desi and Stella Natural Balance and Lucy and Hazel TOTW. I really like feeding them all the same food, but I have so much TOTW left and I want to use it up. I might eventually put them all back on NB, since they all did okay on that. It's a never ending quest to find the right food for everyone lol.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Could it also be related to seasons changing? 

I can never tell if Nia or Truffles as any tear stains because areas around their eyes are completely black lol so we just feed whatever we want them to eat. 

Maybe you could try a different TOTW formula?? It could be the protein source causing it.


----------



## Bailey Joseph's Mother (Jul 20, 2011)

I have found the solution and if used properly and in order you will see results in days… I have Major OCD and if it serves me right I clean my puppy attentively morning and night… He’s a 3 and 1/2 month pure bread Maltese named Bailey. He smells like baby power and everyone always comments on how white his coat is and how clean his face is. It took time (about two weeks and i followed instruction to the "T") 

Food: Change puppy or dogs food to Wellness wet, dry or both (owner and dogs preference) just make sure it contains no coloring, dye, or artificial stuff. The best way to find which brand works best for you check the ingredients and make sure the first 5 ingredients are no BY PRODUCTS and strictly all natural food 

Water: Use only SMART WATER as the Bottled water of choice, Brita’s: Tap water have to many contaminates that will pas through even the best Brita Filter out there, Poland Springs: source from the ground are full of minerals ect… which enhanced the tear staining and yeast. SMART WATER. IS THE BEST COMES FROM THE CLOUDS AND HAVE ELECTROLYES FOR PUPPY WHO DE-HYDRATE QUICKLY especially during the summer months. DO NOT USE POLAND SPRINGS, USING POLAND SPRINGS MADE THE TEAR STAINS MORE.... STAY AWAY FROM ANY WATER THAT CONTAINS MINERALS!

Product#1: ANGEL EYES: This is probably the only product you will have to used... I saw results in one week... works from the inside out. sprinkle a little on the food every morning (my puppy loves the Beef Flavored) follow instructions on the back according to your puppy weight and DO NOT GIVE MORE. My puppy of 3 ½ pound and ¼ tsp is just enough in the morning 

Finally The Groomer: Find a well experince groomer, preferably one who deals or used to deal with show dogs. I live in NY and I use Central Park Pet Spa on 57th Street NYC. They have a website the Owner "REDA" is well-renouwned and they staff are amazing and treated Bailey as if he was thier own... I'm also taking him there for day care. There prices are the same as PETCO or PETSMART or Local franchise groomers.... Reda and the staff there have the special touch... After a two weeks long worth of Treatment I imediately noticed the seperation of the new hair and the red tear stain hair on Bailey's face. Once grommed... Bailey was looking like the average show dog and i could walk down the street with out a million people stopping to pet and ask questions. Bailey show knows how to stop traffic... just hope if can land me a Billion-aire! haha! 

The other treatments listed below are all suggestive that can be used in combination with the top three mentioned above!

Treatment #1: CENTURY 21 TEAR STAINING SOLUTION: It’s a clear solution ONLY TO BE PLACED AROUND THE PUPPIES EYES WHERE THE STAINS RESIDE, you place the solution on a cotton ball (DO NOT POUR DIRECTLY INTO YOUR DOGS HAIR BECAUSE IT WILL STRICKLE DOWN INTO HIS MOUTH AND THE GOD WILL LICK/DRINK IT solution should not be ingested nor placed in puppies eyes. Use every morning and night and rinse solution out after 5mins. Less if your pup is allergic or has irritation to the product 

Treatment # 2: TUMS 500 MG only the original or peppermint flavor NO COLOR OR FRUTIE FLAVOR it contains artificial flavoring and coloring which will defeat your purpose. ½ TUMS in the morning and ½ at night preferably after meals. It balances you puppy PH levels and also reduced “hi-cups” if you have a puppy that eats to fast. Then gradually reduce to just a few time during the week. 

Treatment #3 Eye Envy: You can purchase the starter kit online or through the website it fast and reliable it come in original and organic non-refrigerated form Starter Kit is about $20 bucks + shipping and handling… 

Follow these steps and with patitence and in just two weeks and you will be well on your way to a clean face all white pup! I brought an all white puppy and I plan on keeping him that way! The Photo of his posted next to his name I took just days ago.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

You aren't supposed to give Angel's Eyes to puppies under six months, because it can cause teeth yellowing. There is a new Natural Angel's Eyes that only has herbal ingredients. Also, Wellness is not the only food you can feed for a tear free dog! It's often recommended to use a grain free food, but it doesn't specifically have to be one brand.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Bailey Joseph's Mother said:


> I have found the solution and if used properly and in order you will see results in days… I have Major OCD and if it serves me right I clean my puppy attentively morning and night… He’s a 3 and 1/2 month pure bread Maltese named Bailey. He smells like baby power and everyone always comments on how white his coat is and how clean his face is. It took time (about two weeks and i followed instruction to the "T")
> 
> Food: Change puppy or dogs food to Wellness wet, dry or both (owner and dogs preference) just make sure it contains no coloring, dye, or artificial stuff. The best way to find which brand works best for you check the ingredients and make sure the first 5 ingredients are no BY PRODUCTS and strictly all natural food
> 
> ...


OK, I can't stop loling. If you're going to copy and paste your post, proof read it. Lest we think god's are licking/drinking tear stain remover.


----------

